# CS-Server



## swamp (28. Februar 2002)

hi ihr,

ich hab da ein problem:ich will für mich und ein paar freunde einen cs-server einrichten. wir haben es einfach mal mit "net games\create game" probiert doch das ging nicht. jetzt hab ich mir cs-server sofware      http://www.cs.4players.de/technik_server.php3     runtergeladen aber ich hab kene ahnung wie die funktioniert     könntet ihr mir sagen wie ich einen ganz  einfachen server einrichte kann? So für 6 player. wär voll nett!!!!

mfg
alex


----------



## F|ghtEr (1. April 2002)

öhm, hi du hast dir die Version für Unix rechner gezogen...

vielleicht solltest du zuerstmal sagen, was das für ein Server is..
und dann ob du den auf deinem Rechner betriben willst, oder ob du nen 2ten hast ...

Wenn du selber noch auf dem Server spielen willst, und du hast den Server über den Clienten PC errichtet, (didicated server) kannst du nicht selber spielen.. also.. 2ten rechner oder nen richtigen GameServer ... http://www.gameserverprofis.de < da z.B.  

Cu


----------



## Fazer (3. August 2003)

*Ok der tread is schon älter aber vieleicht hilfts ja doch noch jemandem...*

Hi@all

vorab bitte dies nicht als Werbung verstehn, hatte das problem mal selber und hab deshalb ne Lösung für andere Leute mit dem selben problem geschaffen...

Wir haben im Download bei uns einen vollkommen fertig konfigurierten
(WINDOWS)Server incl. Einrichtungsanleitung für Clanmod etc.

Clanmod,Cheating Death&AMX ist bereits vorkonfiguriert
es müssen nur noch die Passwörter für die Admins gesetzt werden 
kleinigkeiten halt....

hoffe das hilft eventuell einigen Leuten die nen Homeserver oder für die Lan mal schnell einen gut konfigurierten CS Server haben wollen...

http://www.gamedome.org hier giebts den Server

(eventuell folgt noch ein Linux Server mit Anleitung)

greez Fazer


----------

